# baby Platies help



## merrcantile (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi its me again whos platy finally popped, she has let a few more go now up to 10 right now but theres a new one every 10 minutes! 
a few of them are staying at the bottom of the breeder with minimal movement and like 2 of them have distended bellies
whats wrong with my platies or is this totally normal
any help would be so appreciated


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Disetended bellies? i do not understand that

it is quite normal for livebearer fry to remain near the bottom of a net for a while after birth however if they stay there for a long time there may have been a birth problem.


----------



## merrcantile (Mar 18, 2008)

wow, there is now 18...was 23 she gobbeled up 5 before i could put them in a breeder


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

merrcantile said:


> wow, there is now 18...was 23 she gobbeled up 5 before i could put them in a breeder


Think plants in a 5G tank for the next time!

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Distended bellies are common in fish born just a little too early. Sometimes they never recover, sometimes they do. It's their yolk-sac, you see. It will shrink no problem, but baby fish need to reach the surface very soon after birth. Fish that don't make it tend to wind up as "belly-sliders," that is, fish that can't swim. You may have read that term somewhere and wondered what it meant. You can help them by picking them up in a net and letting them breathe in the open air for a few seconds.
Only do that if they can't swim, of course. If they can swim, they'll be just fine without your help.


----------



## MollyBreeder12 (Mar 23, 2008)

It Souds To Me Like Maybe The Mom Was Unhealthy && Da Babi3s Where Born 3arly


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ok well as the old salt said try lifting them to the surface, also try adding a air pump into the breeder net.

^ mollybreeder please can you try to check your spelling as it can become confusing

-olie


----------

